# Interview with the powerlifter Chris Jenkins



## Justin Hurley (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.strengthsports.co.uk/content/view/22/9/


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

nice one chris, in that top pick u look awsom


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice one. Yes, he has monster-traps in the top pic!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

well done chris


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks everybody, I didnt even realise it was posted on this site.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

You dont even realise your famous, must be a tough life eh................!!!!???


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

ha ha I wish


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris

Do you think strength is developed in youth or its part of a person genetic make up?

BTW good lifts! - understatement LOL


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Bit of both Johno if you ask me. I have always believed your potential in adult life is largely dicated by what you do as a kid.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Heh, now you're a Welsh Sporting Personality, Chris, maybe you should try and get it on with Charlotte Church. She'd be worth a pop if only for the readies being offered by sunday newspapers to sell your story!


----------



## Justin Hurley (Feb 14, 2005)

Timmy were do live in Cardiff??

Were do you train mate??


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

No, I live about 15 miles from Cardiff. I just put it as my location because people get a sense of where I live. Plus it is inhumanly possible for a non-Welsh speaker to pronounce my town. It's at the start of the Rhondda.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Ha ha ha.....


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

JohnO said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Do you think strength is developed in youth or its part of a person genetic make up?
> 
> BTW good lifts! - understatement LOL


Thanks very much Johno, genetics most def play a large role in how strong an individual will become. In my case I played around with a lot of different sports and began weight lifting at a young age. I never used a lot of weight when I began training, I just focused on light squats, benches, clean and jerks, snatches and curls. I first started squating with a broom handle and just practiced getting the handle low on my back for the squat.

I think you or anybody else can develop great strength with consistency, patience and lots of weekends not drinking(ha ha). It doesnt realy matter how old you are, but it can take years to get your tendons strong to cope with massive weights.

For me its a bit of both, genetics and staying active as a kid.


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Chris, ill keep working on it!


----------



## Justin Hurley (Feb 14, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> No, I live about 15 miles from Cardiff. I just put it as my location because people get a sense of where I live. Plus it is inhumanly possible for a non-Welsh speaker to pronounce my town. It's at the start of the Rhondda.


LOL... I live in Cardiff and have trouble myself pronouncing some of the names up Rhondda way.

Have a look at the thread I started on powerlifting gym Tim, you might be able to give some details of gyms up your way.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

OK....


----------

